# Anyone in NE



## Bulldog1149 (Feb 26, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone in the NE ohio area that is set up for birds wouldn't mind making a day at my local area and showing me he ropes with deeks and calling etc. 

I have hundreds of greese, mallards, woodies and gadwall all in a nice swamp. Send me a pm. 44406 area code


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

I'll show you if you're interested, give me a text 440-213-7122


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

